

Octonius buckets are the dropbox file requests for all clouds - ciobanucos
http://www.octonius.com

======
ciobanucos
A place where anyone with the link can upload any files directly to your
clouds. Just share the bucket link with your team and they can instantly
upload files to you using our streaming algorithm.

